# Renting in Tokyo (Need Advice)



## rmk2895 (Feb 22, 2016)

Was recently was offered a job in Tokyo (Mekuro-ku). 

Looking to start within the next few months and the company is providing a number of allowances/visa support, but I need to arrange housing on my own.

Is it possible to go through a majority of the process with a real estate agent while still overseas? Or is it necessary to secure temporary accommodation and then search for something permanent while in country? 

I can speak a reasonable amount of Japanese (barely passed JLPT 1), but would have more confidence dealing with real estate agents in English if possible. 

Any advice appreciated.


----------

